# My story and a few things I'm looking for



## slevin (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I'm glad I found this forum. It's great to have one dedicated to the area that I live in! More specifically though I live in by Pacific Mall (closest mall I can think of next to Woodside Square and Scarborough Town Center)

When I was younger I use to breed betta fish, just the pet store ones for the hobby. My dad was a huge fish aficionado and had huge tanks everywhere so I naturally took the interest of fish. However it all ended when my younger brother chucked a rock at my dad's biggest tank that ran from 1 side of the dining room to the next. The whole flooring had to be redone and my dad got rid of everything.

So a decade later now, I was up 1 night and decided I wanted a small fish tank in my room. I started with a betta fish in a small tank (not a dinky bowl!). He sat on my desk and shortly after I wanted more. I went out and got a 10 gallon tank which was the perfect size for the corner of my room. 

I dug up my old 10 gallon tank and right now I set it up as a breeding tank for my betta fish to give it another shot and bring back some childhood memories. Unfortunately it was just the tank I found and not the other stuff I had to breed the bettas. 

So I'm looking for a few things and would like to know where I can find them for a good price in the area or if any of you guys got some things for sale. I Don't drive, so I have to keep it really local.

I need:
-Microworm Culture
-Submersible Heater
-Sponge Filter
-Leaves that help the betta environment (can't remember which one are best, Almond or banana I think)
-Anything else that I may have forgotten that is needed to get the best results in betta breeding.

Thanks!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

First of all, welcome to the forum. 

Second, I found your opening a bit funny because the pacific mall area probably could have its own dedicated fish forum that would have enough traffic to make it worthwhile. There are so many fish fanatics out that way! 

Since you don't drive you might have better luck ordering that stuff online. A lot of online vendors have all of it for a better price and if you're ordering enough the shipping doesn't make a huge difference. Otherwise, there's about 6 or 7 different stores in bus range; check the general marketplace section to see which ones are near you.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

slevin said:


> I need:
> -Microworm Culture
> -Submersible Heater
> -Sponge Filter
> ...


You can get a microworm starter from me for free. I'll also give you a handful of Naias, a plant that works well in a betta breeding tank. You need a cover for that tank too, to keep the bettas from jumping out and the air warm and moist for the fry to breathe. A scrap of glass or plexiglas or whatever should work well -- you don't have to invest in a commercial cover. A desklamp with a 11 or 13 watt compact fluorescent is adequate light for the plants, if the tank isn't where it will get daylight from a window.

You'll need separate quarters for each parent betta as well, if you're going to use the 10 gallon to raise fry. And then you'll need a lot of jars for the males.... 

I'm downtown, but only a few minutes from a subway station, so you can get here without a car. PM me if you want the microworms and plants.


----------



## slevin (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey, that would be great! Which station are you by?

I'm using a Tupperware lid that fits quite snugly over the tank. I'm gonna just head to PJ's though for the filter and heater.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Welcome to GTAA. There are a few Betta breeders here and I am sure that any of them will be more than willing to offer you any advice you may need.


----------

